# History Channel right now



## bullethead (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a good program on about the books of the bible.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 20, 2011)

What's it called?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 20, 2011)

No idea right now, it is talking about the books of the bible and the books that did not make it into the bible. It has told how they were chosen and why they were left out and the gaps that were left because of it.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 20, 2011)

It was god's plan for this to happen. They didn't mention that? It's historical fact, right?


----------



## Tim L (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know the name either, but it is on fairly often, is not a one time thing.  If it is the show I'm thinking of they discuss all the jewish and christian related different books that were around from well; almost the time of Moses to a couple of hundred years AD...Some are very different from the books included; some almost identical; alot centered around the gnostic books ..


----------



## armalite (Jul 8, 2011)

study your Bible dont try to put the other books in the Bible. GOD did not want them there.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 8, 2011)

armalite said:


> study your Bible dont try to put the other books in the Bible. GOD did not want them there.



That's all the proof I need.


----------

